# Wader recommendations



## Ferd (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm new to wading in rivers for fish and am looking for a entry level set of chest waders in the $125 range. Any suggestions would be appreciated...neoprene? breathable? boot foot or stocking foot?


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Ferd said:


> I'm new to wading in rivers for fish and am looking for a entry level set of chest waders in the $125 range. Any suggestions would be appreciated...neoprene? breathable? boot foot or stocking foot?


. Breathable 4 summer. Neoprene 4 winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

If you plan on mostly warm weather go with breathables. It will be tough to stay under $125 for bootfoots or stockings plus boots, $150 is very doable. Rubber waders are cheaper but far from comfortable.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Fyi northwoods in pinconning has 3.5 mm stockingfoot waders for $30. Great for fall and spring. IMO for summer hodgen breathable waders for $80 are an outstanding investment. Find some cheap boots for your feet you don't need special wading shoes


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Cabelas has a decent traditional wader for 80.00 called the 3 forks. Very similar to the old Redball brawlers, which were light and flexible. It comes in either a felt sole, which are great for algae covered rocky river bottoms, but varying degrees of "not so good" on other surfaces, or a standard lug sole. Breathable waders just about made traditional waders extinct, but some of us who were fishing before breathables made do with them.

Other than that, between breathables and neoprene, if I had to buy just one pair, it would be breathables. Just make sure they are beefed up in the lower leg and possibly the seat area.

Check around, but here's a place that might work...
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/waders~d~243/
Also, they typically have a discount code on the website that generally knocks off 20-30% of the listed prices.


----------



## Ferd (Mar 24, 2011)

A friend I fish with is saying just buy the Simms. I can't see spending that much until I'm sure this is something I'll continue doing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

The retail price on Simms can cause cardiac arrythmias. If and when you decide to drop good coin, keep LL Bean in mind. Everyone who I know that uses their waders have said their quality is second to none and I can attest the same to their customer service.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Buy cheap! They last one to two years (I have one going on 4) of hard use. If you rip them or they start to leak, you won't cry for a week. I have owned expensive and cheap, they both seem to start leaking around 2 years, if I don't rip them by then. The UP is hard on them.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

Ferd said:


> A friend I fish with is saying just buy the Simms. I can't see spending that much until I'm sure this is something I'll continue doing.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If it becomes you're hobby, you will want a good pair. Your friend is correct, Simms are great. If you can afford the Simms, get them. If not, try the white river breathables at Basspro. If you like the sport, you will want the Simms and be jealous of your buddys Simms unilt you buy a pair. :lol:


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I fish around 4 times a week in trout streams. I've spent from 500 to 100 on individual pairs of waders over the years. All waders leak. Shop for comfort and your budget. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I just picked up a pair of Columbia 3.5 neoprene waders from Gander Mountain for about the amount you are wanting to spend. I've been happy with them. Good luck!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep no matter how much you spend they all will get holes in them eventually.

I got 3 years or duck hunting out of my hodgmen breathables and that's not boat hunting. That's busting through phrags and stuff. Got my first hole in them last year.

Neoprene seems to get holes easier, I have about 8-10 patched holes in my 3.5mm.

I have some cabelas 5 mm for winter weather, cut is very nice, high on the chest with great cut around the arms, good fit all over. Comfy fleece inside but they puncher just the same.

So with any wader purchase don't forget a aqua seal patch kit. Don't leave home without it either!


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Go will some llbean Emerger breathable waders, they have a lifetime warranty. It does not matter if it was your fault you still get new waders, no-questions asked. Check out there website. I own some of these waders and love them, I use them for summer and winter, just wear liner socks than top them off with heavy wool socks. Get the waders a little big, so you will have room for under clothes.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Hpoefully you see this in time, but SierraTradingPost has got 40% off of their listed prices, likely it will be through midnight tonight. There are some Simms bootfoot waders in smaller foot sizes, but check their discount details to see if it applies to Simms.

If you miss it, keep track of their site, FWIW.


----------

